# nissan altima 2.5s Vs a NISSAN ALTIMA SL ?



## cateyes221981 (Sep 25, 2007)

Help I cant tell the diff between these 2~! what is it? what is better? Im so confused I am a new car buyer please hhelp!


----------



## paulbrown (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi ,I have the 2.5S, my friend has the SL version. He has the leather trim package, power seats, upgraded bose stereo, aluminum rims, mine are wheel covers, back speakers, heated seats, chrome on the hood, sunroof, hood protector, temperature gauge, extra feature with the power windows, more features on the steering column, mine doesn't. These are a few things that come to mind. Although, I have seen 2.5S with the nice aluminum rims, lucky ....
I hope this helps, more coin to boot.


----------

